# Tractor & Steam show, Rockwood, PA, Sept. 7-11, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks like a GREAT show, including apple pie contest, outhouse races, quilting and crafts, steam powered cider mill, tractors, food, entertainment and it all benefits the local fire department. Here is a link:

http://www.ncrvfc.com/


----------

